# Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?



## Bodensee89 (18. Juli 2013)

Nabend, 

suche Leute die eines der oben genannten Boote besitzen oder besaßen. 

Suche Erfahrungen etc. 


Danke


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Ich glaube das Boardi Tommi Engel ein Marine 15 fährt.

http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/

Jürgen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Ich habe ein Marine 15F, ist glaube ich der Vorgänger vom 15Y.
Was möchtest du wissen.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Moin!

Ich nutze seit einigen Jahren ein 445 regelmässig. (Vereinsboote).
Wo ist die Frage.


----------



## Bodensee89 (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Erstmal allgemeine Erfahrungen und Kritikpunkte etc. 

Dinge die man erst bei regelmäßiger Nutzung merkt.

Dann ob man auf dem Boot ausreichend Stauraum für Tank, evtl. Batterie, Schwimmwesten ( max. 2-3 stück, wahrscheinlich Automatikwesten), Anker und vorgeschriebene Sicherheitsausrüstung hat. 

Auf dem Bodensee wären das Beispielsweise: 

- Mundsignalhorn

- Kompass 

- Rote Flagge (60X60cm) 

- Feuerlöscher 2kg. 

- Bootshaken (ausziehbar) 

- Verbandskasten z.B. aus dem KFZ Bereich 

- Weiße Flagge (60X60cm) wenn man mal Schleppen will* 

- Notleuchte (weißes Rundumlicht) 

- Mechanische Lenzeinrichtung 

- ......


* Habt ihr Ruder dran ? 
Wie mühsam ist das Rudern bei den Booten? 
Die Frage deshalb falls ich doch mal Schleppen will.
Das Rudern innerhalb von einem Bojenfeld sollte denke ich aufjedenfall funktionieren. 



Habt ihr Beleuchtung verbaut ? 

Ich brauche vorne eine 2 Farbenleuchte und hinten ein 360° Rundumlicht.


----------



## allegoric (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Ich war letztens in Berlin und habe mir das 400 U angeschaut. Leider war kein 400 Fish vor Ort mit den eingebauten Ablagen. An sich sind die Boote nicht schlecht. Das Aluminium ist an sich top und macht einen super Eindruck. Die verhältnismäßig hohen Bordwände fand ich für die Größe super. Es ist zwar trotzdem nicht mit einem Crescent o.ä. zu vergleichen ,aber allemal höher als andere Kähne in der Größe. Es ist so ein Mittelding, ausgelegt auf große Seen, Buchten, vielleicht sogar Küsten, aber wenn ich immer an der See wohnen würde, käme auch eher ein hochwandiges Boot in Frage.
Was mir wie eben schon gesagt, weniger gefiel, war der billig anmutende Innenausbau. Da finde ich vom Angucken her Linder besser. Die reinen Eigenschaften auf dem Papier sprechen aber für die Marineboote, also max. Motor, max Tragkraft etc.

Würde ich mich zwischen beiden Booten entscheiden müssen, würde ich für ein Boot auf dem See und dem Wunsch nach mehr Stauraum bei Linder wohler fühlen und für ein robusteres Boot, wo mehr Bumms dahinter stecken muss eher in Richtung Marine, auch bezüglich des Preises.

Kurzum, ich wüsst es auf die Schnelle auch nicht und wie gesagt, gefahren bin ich nicht, ich kann dir nur etwas über die Ablagemöglichkeiten erzählen und die waren bei dem Marineboot eher bescheiden. Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit, die Füllung der Auftriebskörper zu entnehmen und sich dadurch Stauraum zu schaffen, aber dann ist das Boot auch nicht mehr unsinkbar. Darauf würde ich nicht verzichten wollen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Moin,
als allgemeine Erfahrung möchte ich nach 5 Jahren sagen das ich äußerst zufrieden bin. Ich fahre das Boot hauptsächlich auf der Ostsee, seit einigen Wochen aber auch auf dem Schweriner see. Dank der neuen Führerscheinverordnung.
Das Boot fährt durch die Wellen auf See, auch große Wellen, sehr gut. Sicher gibt es bessere Boote aber für seine Größe ist das Marine 15F absolut sicher. Mängel konnte ich wirklich noch keine feszstellen.
Stauraum hat man so viel wie nötig ist in einem Boot der Größe. Ich habe mir vor der vor der esten Sitzbank ein Fach gebaut wo alle wichtigen Sachen drin sind. Zum angeln ist man mit zwei Leuten gut unterwegs, dann ist auch noch genug Platz für die Angelsachen und Fischkiste usw.
Gerudert habe ich as Boot noch nicht, beim angeln habe ich auch immer nur Stechpaddel dabei für den Notfall der zum Glück noch nicht eingetreten ist.
Beleuchtung habe ich auch nicht verbaut weil es nicht, noch nicht nötig war.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Bodensee89 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

dann kann man wohl zumindest sagen das die boote aus tschechien nicht der letzte billigmüll sind. 

danke


----------



## steffen1 (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

hab auch ein marine boot und billigmüll sind sie ganz gewiss nicht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

nein, absolut kein Billigmüll. Saubere Verarbeitung und noch keine Mängel nach 5 Jahren. Das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist ein neuer Innenanstrich in diesem Jahr. Ein Rutschfeter Bootslack für den Boden und glänzender Bootslack für die Bordwand damit der Fischdreck der drauf kommt besser abgeht.
Aktuelle Bilder von meinem Boot sind hier.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Boardi Tommi Engel ein Marine 15 fährt.
> 
> http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/
> 
> Jürgen



Nee, ich habe eine Mirrorcraft...#h


----------



## allegoric (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Schöne Bilder!
Wie schaut es eigentlich mit der Wellentauglichkeit aus? Bis welcher Höhe kann man "sicher" fahren? Ich habe mir die Boote auch schon länger angeschaut und tendiere auch eines dieser oder ein Linder zu beleuchten .

Die hintere seitliche Sitzposition eignet sich nicht zum Steuern des AB's`? Weil du dir ein Sitz davor hingebastelt hast?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Also ich habe schon ganz schön viel Wind und hohe Wellen hinter mir auf der Ostsee. Angst hatte ich nie. Natürlich ist irgend wann schluß aber dann sollte man ja auch nicht mehr raus fahren. Gemessen habe ich dei Wellen nicht, wie auch aber war schon ganz schön.
Diese Sitzpostition habe ich gewählt weil ich so am besten und einfachsten auf meinem Bootssitz fahren und angeln kann. Wie es auf dem Seitenkasten ist kann ich nicht sagen weil ich das nie ausprobiert habe. So wie ich es habe ist es eine für mich super Lösung.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Wie verhält es sich mit der Stabilität der Marine-Boote, da sie ja gegenüber den Linder Modellen eine  geringere Wandstärke aufweisen?


----------



## Bodensee89 (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Hätte auch noch ne Frage:


Bei den Marine Booten gibt es ja so eine "Strebe" von der mittleren Sitzbank zum Rumpf......

Stört diese in der Praxis ? 

Ich bilde mir ein das man dadurch viel Platz, z.B. zum ablegen der Angelruten verliert. 

Wie sind da die Erfahrungen und Meinungen ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Ich bin schon in Linder Booten mitgefahren, im Fishing 440 und im Sportsman 400 beide Boote sind stabil und sicher. Mein Marine 15F steht dem aber nicht nach, die im 0,0mm Bereich geringere Wandstärke wirkt sich da gar nicht aus, höchstens im Gesamtgewicht zu gunsten des Marine.
Die Streben an der mitleren Sitzbank stören in keinster Weise, ganz im Gegenteil sie sind nützlich weil sie als haltegriffe wärend der Fahrt genutzt werden können.
Meine Angelruten transportiere ich im Boot stehend in Rutenhaltern. Ist eh für die Ruten am sichersten.


----------



## Bodensee89 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Auf die Idee das die Teile zum festhalten benutzt werden können bin ich gar nicht gekommen  

Danke.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*



Bodensee89 schrieb:


> Auf die Idee das die Teile zum festhalten benutzt werden können bin ich gar nicht gekommen
> 
> Danke.



Du kannst ja mal her kommen dann fahre ich dich eine Runde spazieren in meiner Aluladde. Dann kannst du sehen wie gut und sicher die ist.


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Hi MS

ich glaube der Nachfolger von deinem Boot ist das Marine Boot 15T
Leider ist dieses Boot wenn ich mich nicht täusche fast 20 kg schwerer wie dein Boot.
Aber trotzdem noch 6 kg leichter wie das kleinere Linder 400 Sportsman.
Da ich auch wieder daran denke auf der Ostsee zu starten, fällt meine Wahl zu Gunsten des Marine Boot T15 aus. Die Verarbeitung dieses Bootes hat mich überzeugt.
Mal sehen was der Herbst und die Bootsmesse im November in Berlin so bringt.
Viele Grüße,
Knurri


----------



## Jerkwolf (1. August 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Hallo an alle,
ich fahre seit 5 Jahren mit einem Sportsman 400, von Binnensee bis Ostsee ist es ein Treuer Begleiter ohne Fehl und Tadel!!! Die Verarbeitung ist eine 1 mit* und die Fahreigenschafte überzeugen mich voll und ganz. 
Ich habe mir vor dem Kauf auch etliches angesehen und tue dies auch heute noch. 
Für mich wirken die Marine Boote immer wie nicht ganz fertig, ich habe super Umbauten gesehen aber die Verarbeitung wie z.B. Die angesprochenen Querstreben wirken auf mich etwas provisorisch und nicht zu ende gedacht, Geschmackssache.
Für mich ist auch ein gepresster Rumf wie bei Linder ein wesentlicher Vorteil gegenüber den geschweißten und genieteten Modellen anderer Firmen und mal ehrlich, ob das Ding 6kg mehr wiegt oder nich, kratzt keinen.

Ich möchte mich trotzdem etwas vergrößern und da kommt nur ein Arkip 460 in Frage, da wir oft zu dritt sind.... 

Also falls Jemand Interesse hat kann ich gerne ein paar Bilder und Daten schicken.

MfG


----------



## allegoric (1. August 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Ach ja, noch eine Frage zum Linder bzw. Marine...ab wie viel PS gleiten die mit 2 Personen? Bzw. wie viel PS habt ihr dran?

Danke


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. August 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Ich habe mein Boot mit 8 und mit 15 PS gefahren. Zum gleiten kommt es mit beiden Motoren sehr schnell und leicht. Mit dem 15 PS fahre ich mit zwei Mann bei guten Bedingungen Spitze 32 kmh.
Ich vermute mit einem kräftigen Viertakter ginge es noch schneller. Dran hängen könnte ich sogar 20 PS.


----------



## Jerkwolf (2. August 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Moin,
also ich habe nen 20er an meinem 400er Sportsman und mit 2 Pers. fährt die Aluschale 38km/h mit 3 Pers. immerhin noch 35 und alleine sind 42km/h drin laut GPS.
Hatte vorher nen 15er dran, da war alles ca. 5km/h weniger.
MfG


----------



## freibadwirt (2. August 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*



Jerkwolf schrieb:


> Also falls Jemand Interesse hat kann ich gerne ein paar Bilder und Daten schicken.
> 
> MfG



Was soll das Teil den kosten ? Und ein paar Bilder wären auch super. Was denkt ihr was man für das 400 terter für einen E Motor braucht um damit vernünftig fahren zu können . bei uns an den Seen ist Verbrenner tabu#q.
andreas


----------



## Jerkwolf (2. August 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Hallo, hier hast mal nen paar Bilder....
Ich hab vorne nen 55er Powerdrive E- Motor dran und damit bist schon flott unterwegs mit 3 Mann.
Zu unserem DDR Anka is da kein Unterschied festzustellen.
MfG


----------



## volkerm (2. August 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Ich hatte eine Linder 400. Nix gegen das Boot- aber nie wieder ein Boot, was feste (statisch bedingt) Sitzbänke hat.


----------



## minden (4. August 2013)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Ich fahre das 15Y als Komplettumbau.
habe somit nat. richtig viel Stauraum und bin selbst mit 20PS flott unterwegs...sprich alleine fast Richtung 40Km/h.

In der Juli Ausgabe Rute und Rolle habe ich dazu einen Umbaubericht geschrieben...


----------



## Rüdiger (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wer hat ein Linder 445 Sportsman oder Marine 15Y ?*

Hallo, ich fahre ein Marine 1436 Jon Boot. Das freibord könnte etwas höher sein, aber für meinen Binnensee reicht es. Alles in allem bin ich super zufrieden. Ich liebäugle seit geraumer Zeit mit dem 16 Y von Marine Megalodon, damit ich dann doch mal im Urlaub auf die Ostsee kann.
Beim Steuerstand stört mich die kurze Scheibe etwas,die wird mich wohl weniger vor der Gicht schützen. Da werd ich mir wohl was einfallen lassen müssen . Ansonsten finde ich Preis und Leistung super !!! Vom Material soll es wohl zwei unterschiedliche stärken geben. Die kleinen dünneres Alu als die großen Boote. Habe aber mitbekommen, das Behörden und Gewerbetreibende gern auf diese Boote zurückgreifen. Ich denke dann können sie wirklich nicht schlecht sein.


----------

